# تعليم اللغة الانجليزيه



## سيلين سيد (26 أبريل 2012)

*
تعليم اللغة الانجليزية

كورسات تعليم اللغة الانجليزية , تعلم اللغة الانجليزية,تعليم اللغة الانجليزية بدون معلم - دراسة اللغة الانجليزية


انضم الى اكثر من 200000 الف دارس للغة الانجليزية

منهج كامل لتعليم اللغة الإنجليزية

شرح وافى لقواعد اللغة وبسهولة

دورة اللغة الانجليزية العامة المكثفة للمبتدئين

كورسات تعليم اللغة الانجليزية

اتمنى كل من يشارك فيها و يستفيد ان شاء الله



English Courses From Beginner To Advanced



أصبحت اللغة الانجليزية هي اللغة العالمية الأولي والأوسع انتشاراً في العالم و مفتاح للثقافات الأجنبية الاخرى

و يعتبر إجادة اللغة الأجنبية كالإنجليزية نوعاً من أنواع الذكاء ألا هو الذكاء اللغوي. و دليل على ثقافة الشخص و سعة اطلاعة


قد يقول البعض نعم انا اريد تعلم اللغة الانجليزية و لكن

اجد صعوبة في التعلم !!
لا اعرف من اين ابدا ؟
لا اجد من يساعدني ؟


اذا كنتي ممن تراودة احد هذة الاسئلة فمرحبــــا بك/ي معي في دورة اللغة الانجليزية العامة

( دورة تعاونية اسمح فيها بكل اضافة بشرط ان تكون متعلقة بموضوع الدرس الذي وصلنا لة )


شــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــــارنـــــا

اللغة الانــــجليزية ســـهلة - بسيــــطة - مـفــهــومة




ماهي الدورة ؟

عبارة عن دورة لغة انجليزية مكثفة

تحتوي على 27 درس لمواضيع متنوعة و يشمل كل درس على :










1 – محادثة Conversation
2 – كلمات و جمل مفيدة
3 – استماع Listening ( عبارة عن مقاطع اناشيد او اغانى تعليمة )
4 - قواعد Grammar
5 - قراءة Reading ( مع ملف صوتى )
6-كورس تويفل
7-مجموعة اختبارات


.................................................. .................

تعليم اللغة الانجليزية

يمكنك البدء معنا من هنا

تعلم اللغة الانجليزية



تفضلوا الموقع مع خالص تحياتى لكم

Conversation Lessons


English Beginners level Videos


English Intermediate Videos


English Advanced level Videos




BBC business English course



English vocabulary

احترف الانجليزية مجاناً


‏ تعلم الانجليزية بدروس عربية مبسطة


نصـــيحة هامة لدراسة الدورة :



خلال هذة الاسابع اعتبــر/ي نفسك في مدرسة حقيقية لذلك يجب الدراسة اول باول و الصبر على التعلم و المشاركة و النقاش في كل درس

- المحادثة افضل حفضها عن ظهر قلب ( كمبتدئ ذلك مهم ) حتى يكون لديك رصيد كافي من الجمل و الاسئلة

- الكلمات و الجمل مهم جدا حفضها مع النطق و معرفة نوعها هل هي ( اسم – فعل – صفة – ظرف ........) ثم وضعها في جملة مفيدة

- الاستماع : الاستماع الى المقطع الصوتى عدة مرات حتى يتم الاستيعاب و الترديد مع صوت المتحدث و في النهاية قراءة المقطع حرفيا و الاستماع و الترديد في نفس الوقت ( افضل حفضها )

- القراءة : و لها عدة مهارات مهمة حتى نتقن القراءة السريعة تبدأ القراءة بدون صوت و تحسب الوقت الذي استغرقتة بعدها الاستماع الى الصوت و القراءة في وقت واحد


وفى النهاية ارجو من الله ان يفيدكم هذا الموضوع وارجو نشره بين الاصدقاء 

​*


----------

